# Nachwirkungen vom Thread Mailproblem



## Dy0nisus (12. Okt. 2007)

Ich habe ja gepostet, dass der Postfix seine Arbeit wieder verrichtet ...

nun ist seit dem ... also > 24h die cpu auslastung quasi bei kostant > 98 % ... das liegt wahrscheinlich an der Flut an Mails, die in der Warteschlage hängt, richtig? beschleunigen kann man das nicht odeR?

Die meißte Auslastung verursachen halt ClamAV und SpamAssassin.

Viele Grüße


----------



## planet_fox (12. Okt. 2007)

Was sagt den dein server wenn du folgendes fragst


```
mailq
```


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Dy0nisus:


> Die meißte Auslastung verursachen halt ClamAV und SpamAssassin.


Zum Thema "Hohe Auslastung durch ClamAV" solltest Du vielleicht zu clamd wechseln. Scahu einfach mal in diesen Thraed:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8


----------



## Dy0nisus (15. Okt. 2007)

oh super 

mal eine kleine frage am rand:

ich habe immer noch ISPConfig 2.2.13 am laufen ... stellt es ein Problem dar, einfach Updates zu überspringen und jetzt die aktuellste Version zu installieren?


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Dy0nisus:


> ich habe immer noch ISPConfig 2.2.13 am laufen ... stellt es ein Problem dar, einfach Updates zu überspringen und jetzt die aktuellste Version zu installieren?


Du kannst direkt auf 2.2.17 updaten.


----------

